# Where to get Shamal Ultra 2-way fit wheels



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 
I have been looking around for the Shamal 2-way fit wheels and am having trouble finding them, anyone know anyone who may have a set (new ones) in stock. Thanks in advance!

Bizman


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Try Nonstopciclismo in Ventura, CA. I bought mine (clinchers) from them. If you are looking for 2012s, I think Velomine has them.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks GStevenson, Velomine is out of them and so is Nonstopciclismo. Is there any other places you or anyone else may know of that might have them in stock? I just need these wheels to finish my bike I have been waiting on for 4 months now after finaly getting the frame. Thanks again, I appreciate it!


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

how about competitive cyclist


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

You could try Total Cycling. I've used them a number of times with good results.

Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 2-Way Fit Wheelset - 2011 - Wheels - Campagnolo - Total Cycling


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I had checked with Competitive Cyclist and they were out of stock. I just emailed Total Cycling to see if they have any and how much to ship it to this country and how long it would take? Thanks for the leads I appredciate it!


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

Wiggle.co.uk has 2011 with campy free hubs in stock and 2012 expected in at month end


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Lickton*

Lickbike.com | Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 2-Way Fit road wheelset - 2010'

I've never used them, but the price looks good for a US seller. I'm considering a pair of the 2011s myself, so I added them to the cart and there was no indication that they were out of stock, but probably best to call or email specifically. Good luck.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got the 2011 Shamal Ultra 2-way fit wheels ordered from Velo Mine at a great price and they should be here on Tuesday if everything goes right with fed ex. The last piece to the puzzle to finish this bike after months of waiting. YES!!! I can recomend Velo Mine, as they have been great to deal with. If anyone else wants a good buy these wheels I ma sure they will help you, they are popular and with my recent experience, hard to get. Thanks GStevenson I owe you a rep!


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

I love my 2011 Shamals and am glad to hear that Velo Mine worked out. They are a cool shop and their prices are very competitive.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Velo Mine also hooked me up too. Love my Shamals. Very glad I did not buy:

- Williams System 30
- Reynolds Solitude
- Shimano WH-7900 C24
- Mavic Ksyrium ES


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zac,

How did you like those Shamal? Thinking about swapping out the Mavic and go with these wheels.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Zamboni,
I really like my Shamals with Chorus cassette and the Hutchison Intensive tubless tires. They climb really well and I believe they were worth the $$$. They are very light at about 2-2 1/2 lbs total weight for everything. I can recomend these wheels.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

zamboni said:


> How did you like those Shamal? Thinking about swapping out the Mavic and go with these wheels.


Head and shoulders above anything Mavic offers at comparable price points. Not even in the same class. Campy's Shamal are among the best-kept secrets in the industry.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Zac,
> 
> How did you like those Shamal? Thinking about swapping out the Mavic and go with these wheels.


Much better than Mavic Ksyrium ES/SL. No flex at all. Very strong and quiet wheel, and also rolls nearly forever. Combined with the Hollowgram Si, and stiff System Six frame, the bike accelerates like a $10,000 race machine now!!!

Perfect combination....


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Pirx said:


> Head and shoulders above anything Mavic offers at comparable price points. Not even in the same class. Campy's Shamal are among the best-kept secrets in the industry.


Seeing so many Mavic Ksyriums on the road makes me wonder how people can put up with them. Another well-kept secret is the Zonda: a bit heavier, a bit less stiff, but much cheaper than the Shamal.

I was surprised last summer seeing not one, not two, but THREE riders using Shamals on their Shimano and SRAM drivetrains. The secret is out, I'm afraid ...


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have you tried Ribbles? Loving mine! They are the Pre-2ways but really stiff and fairly lightweight. Great climber for a 185 pounder ;-) I've put around 4000 miles on them so far and straight as an arrow. I've maintained them myself and they are a breeze to take apart and re-lube. Well made and will last you for many miles.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I started out with Mavic and had much luck with them for past eight years without any complain or repair, it's time to try out a different set of wheels.Thank you for all the advises.

Zac,

Building up a back up bike for the wife with 2012 Cannondale Super Six & Chorus 11 shamal wheels, and for myself is a new set of Shamal and I'm set.


----------

